# Masterbuilt mods



## bigaik (Nov 9, 2012)

Okay so this is my first full year of working with my Masterbuilt vertical propane smoker. 

Bunch of questions (sorry still new)

 I can hold a decent temp according to it but I really want to know where I am really at? (I go by feel then anything else) I will be putting in a oven one to check my temps.  Is there a cheaper option maybe taking the door one out and replace with ???
Water Pan lasts about two hours of smoking and needs a refill or I get a temp spike  (seen the upgrade water pan idea I will be doing that)
I use foil packs of chips so it does work pretty good not to much fire now (after I learned that)
I do get a seep around the doors?  I saw someone mention a gasket of felt? what kind?
Maryland weather is diffrent the winters are cold (not like the Buffalo winters of my childhood) but still cold  I was thinking of using a hot water tank blanket to wrap it? any ideas  I want something that I can take off cause summer I can pretty much cook in it with the solar heat.  (99-100 degrees)
I have done a lot in its this year and had a great time but just wanna keep taking it up a level

thanks in advance my emminent brothers in smoke

BigAik


----------



## dewetha (Nov 9, 2012)

you can find a lot of information on this thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/99373/masterbuild-xl-mods-post-your-mods-here

this my thread a little similar to yours, with all my mods:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110959/first-smoker-masterbuilt-xl

I also use a maverick probe for the temp reading now. way better than that poor gauge that comes with it


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 9, 2012)

BigAik said:


> Okay so this is my first full year of working with my Masterbuilt vertical propane smoker.
> 
> Bunch of questions (sorry still new)
> 
> ...


----------



## bigaik (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow allright awesome advice thanks guys

The sand

With the pea gravel and sand do you switch it out with each smoke? 

What about moisture ? 

Type of sand?


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey BigAik,

Glad to hear you've been enjoying your smoker. To answer a couple of your questions.....

You can find out where your door thermometer is at by placing the sensor/probe end in boiling water on the stove (not from microwave). Water boils at 212* so it should register pretty close. A couple degrees either way can be caused by barometric pressure and altitude (according to ThermoWorks). Check to see if yours can be calibrated, but the ones that come with the units I've seen cannot. You best bet would be to invest in a digital unit like the Maverick ET-732. Much more accurate than any dial thermo I've seen and with the remote you won't be getting up to check the temp nearly as frequently. In addition, you can set "alarms" on the remote to tell you if the temp goes too high or too low and when your meat hits your target internal temp.
I use playground sand in my water pan to increase the mass which helps with temp recovery. Sometimes, if I want a bit more moisture inside, I'll add a foil pan of water. If I have to add any water, I'll bring it to a boil before adding to lessen the recovery time.
Foil packs are a good idea but I stopped using them in both my gasser and MES since getting a AMNPS. Never have to add chips/chunks again.
As for sealing the door, I've tried the fiberglass rope (fell off) and felt from a Big Green Egg (cooked off around door near burner). So far I've had good luck with applying some Permatex High-Temp Red RTV Silicon Gasket Maker (good to 650*) which can be picked up at just about any auto parts store. It says on the back of package it can be used on oven doors. Run a nice sized bead around the door, place some cellophane/saran wrap over the bead and close the door. Leave it for 24 hrs. to cure. The cellophane wrap will peel right off and you'll have a nice form fitting seal. I'd run the smoker with a little wood before using again to eliminate the gasket smell.
Sorry, couldn't even begin to talk about the water tank blanket. Never had a need for one here in S. Florida.
Well, hopes this helps. These are just my experiences. Others will have theirs. Smoke on my friend and stay warm.

After posting this I see I came late to the game (called away while typing). Sounds like all are on the same page though. I credit *them *with my knowledge.

Steve


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 9, 2012)

BigAik said:


> Wow allright awesome advice thanks guys
> 
> The sand
> 
> ...


----------



## spoolinaz (Nov 13, 2012)

Also, on the blanket, you will find that the burner is plenty big enough to make up for cold weather. Will use more fuel though. Also consider looking at foam or cement board.


----------

